# How much is too much grain on the stand?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I have an FF Nigerian doe who is getting over hating being milked, but only with the help of a lot of sweet feed, and me shabbily over her milking from above (okay, that's an issue for another time). We've been milking her for 2 weeks, and my morning milking produces anywhere from 2 - 8 oz., the evening milking about 2 oz. tops. She has one kid on her day & night, and one kid she rejected, who seems healthy, but needs some of her milk. She freshened 2 weeks ago.
So, to get my morning milk, she's consuming 2-3 cups of goat chow a sitting, which can't be good. I dare not milk much in the evening, as it would require more grain. When the grain is gone, she is Done & lets me know. She will kick when the grain is done.
I've tried mixtures and substitution with oat bran flakes, crisp rice unsweetened cereal, and Timothy horse treats. Nothing works but the sweet feed. Any ideas? 
How can I keep her calm on the stand 5 - 10 minutes until I get enough milk?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard of some people putting largish rocks in the feeder, so that she can't just scarf her food down. It will make her eat slower because she has to move rocks around. Just make sure they're big enough so that she can't swallow them!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my that does sound like a lot of grain.
I like the idea of rocks in her feed dish!
Slow her down maybe you can milk faster?;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Time and patience. If you and she are new to milking, you just have to keep working on it.

What is her condition? Most of my Nigerians got 3 cups per milking to keep them in condition and milk in the pail.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I use hay to layer with the feed- it takes her longer to eat it because she has to look thru all the hay


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Karen,

Is that 3 cups per milking, twice a day? Or do you milk once daily?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I milk twice a day. It is also literally 3 cups because I use a measuring cup as my scoop.

You need to figure out the right amount for each goat. The 3 cups is not a hard and fast rule. I strictly go by what is best for each goat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, my Nubians get 6 cups twice a day while being milked....so 12 cups each a day. It's 1/2 alfalfa and 1/2 sweet....they also have 24 hour access to hay, and they still sometimes look thinner than I like!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My kinders get 3 cups, and my standards get 4 cups, sometimes my Nubian will finish early and she will get another cup;-)


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

I feed my goats hearty on the stand, as well. With no grain, they simply won't stand. I also find that layering hay in between layers of feed helps to slow down their feeding to give me at least a few more min.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I read a blog where someone taught her Nigerian not to kick by holding the leg and milking with the other hand. When the goat relaxed she slowly and cautiously let the foot come back down to the stand. If the goat tried to kick again up went the leg. Within a week the goat learned to keep all of its feet on the stand. I did this with my ff doe before she freshened 3 days ago. She had a really lopsided udder because both kids were favouring one side and so I milked one side out a little bit and she didn't kick once. Even after she ran out of food.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds good, everyone! I like the idea of rocks as well. I've used that for my dog, why didn't I translate it to the goat, I don't know!
As an update, she is not giving much milk unless I feed her two cups in the morning and one at night. Then she gives me about a cup in the morning, and has the fattest doling I've ever held,so I guess she gets a quart when I'm not home ;-)


----------

